

Windows Phone 7 Repeats iPhone Flaw - there
http://www.minyanville.com/businessmarkets/articles/apple-blackberry-smartphone-palm-android-iphone/3/17/2010/id/27324?camp=syndication&medium=portals&from=yahoo

======
naz
And yet one of the requirements for being a Windows 7 capable phone is to have
a physical "Bing button"

